# Hamilton Electric



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm really pleased, got my first Hamilton 'Electric' the other day, It needs a new crystal and Iv'e put a new strap on, but overall I'm really happy with it as I've been after one for a while.

A couple of questions though. How do you change the battery and what battery does it take? Also, what size crystal and where can I get one?

Iv'e posted a couple of pics (sorry about the quality)



















After reading Silver Hawks post on 'Old Watch Sunday, Iv'e had a good look at my watch an it too is an 'electronic'. So the title of the post should read, Hamilton Electronic, sorry about that.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It probably has an ESA 9154 / 9157 movement in it....

And it will open through the crystal...so will have a two-part stem that will need separating.

Battery is 344 from memory.

Once you've removed the crystal with a crystal lift, you'll be able to determine the correct size.

And you might need a crystal press to fit the new crystal.

If you haven't done this before, go carefully!


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks Paul, really appreciate your help. Once I've removed the crystal , how does the stem seperate.

I will not need a crystal lift, I have tried and the acrylic crystal can be removed with a normal watch crystal remover.

Are all the 'electronic ' Crystals different sizes, or are they a standard size?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This is the order I'd do it:

1) Separate stem by pulling out crown to hand setting position then separate the crown side of stem by sliding tweezers underneath crown and either side of stem...keeping forcing the tweezers though until the stem separates; the tweezers are acting as a wedge. You have to be brave...and I take no responsibility if this is not a two-part stem 

2) Having separated the stem, re-set the stem that is still attached to movement by pushing it back towards the movement with a small screwdriver

3) Remover crystal

4) Turn watch upside down and movement will fall out.

I would only order a crystal having first either measured the old one or the case opening. If the latter, add 0.2 mm to diameter...unless it has a tension ring.

Paul


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks , it looks like nervous times ahead!!!


----------

